# positive suggestions to negative ones



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello all,

I found I am trying hard to *not* have any negative feelings or thoughts. But really it's not as realistic.

So I came up with something.

For every negative comment/thought/statement, come up with 3 positive ones.

So...it's 1 to 3 ratio (negative to positive)

try it!


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

I do this myself but always on a 1 to 1 ratio. I never thought of out numbering the negative thoughts. Makes sense tho. I will try it.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Sounds like a fun idea


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

ntl said:


> I do this myself but always on a 1 to 1 ratio. I never thought of out numbering the negative thoughts. Makes sense tho. I will try it.


I figured some of us were pessimistic by nature so to help erase bad feelings and thoughts we have to drown out or outnumber them!


----------



## S.T.A.T. (Jan 17, 2009)

Freedom2010 said:


> Sounds like a fun idea


Thanks! And yes it is fun!


----------



## guitarmatt (Aug 13, 2009)

my birthday was yesterday and i ruined it wit my SA... i could of had fun going to magic mountain but no.

i cant think of anything positive...


----------



## ntl (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy birthday!!!


----------



## mustangguy63139 (Aug 18, 2013)

Great idea i try to do that , just need to keep the negative out it makes for a much better day.


----------



## Kristy81 (Aug 9, 2013)

It's difficult changing your ways of thinking, however it can be changed slowly and permanently! Ingraining into your mind that "Everything Happens for a Reason" has worked for me ...because I believe it's true. Sure we will all stress out, get upset, we can't all be cherry all the time - it isn't human! However if you keep this mantra in your head, and force yourself to smile and reach out to other people to make them smile, it will make your world a much more positive, happy place.


----------

